# Snap cutter wheel dull.



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

How long should the cutting wheel on a tile snap cutter last? I have not been using mine too long and it started making difficult scores and now does not score hardly at all on the first pass and I must make multiple passes. Do they normally dull quickly?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need to oil the wheel occasionally-- I use a Monolit cutter--Wheels last a long time---

I think the quality of the wheels has a lot to do with its life.

One pass will do it---multiple passes will give you a bad break.---Mike---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The score and snap cutters take a little learning--Crain cutters cut on a pull stroke--nice machine
breaker foot can be positioned anywhere along the beam.

Monolit cuts with a push stroke--Breaker foot only at the end of the rail--nice ,but the Crain is more versatile.

The most difficult that I have found are the double rail cutters with the swinging little breaker foot.


With any of them you will know that you have a good score by the sound---a continuous zip as you pass over the tile--once and only once.

The scratch will be very small--all you are doing is causing a weak line in the glaze.

A firm and gentile squeeze on the breaker foot will snap the tile on the score line.---Mike--


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the fast reply. I'll try oiling it. It was working fine and it's hard to believe the cutting wheel would be dull already. I figured it would get me through this job so went cheap. I'll upgrade if I need to.


----------

